# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > بحث و گفتگوی فنی - خانواده C >  چطوری بفهمیم که کدام برنامه از کدام پورت استفاده می کند؟

## smahdi1991

سلام 
 من به یه مشکلی برخودم و اونم اینه که توی برنامم نمیدومم چطوری باید اسم برنامه هایی که در ویندوز دارن از پورت های مختلف استفاده میکنند بگیرم؟
کلی هم سرچ زدم چیزی پیدا نکردم 
لطفا اگه کسی میدونه یه راهنمایی کنه(طبیعتا در زبان سی  )

----------


## one hacker alone

با یاد خدا
سلام دوست گرامی
برای اینکار شما باید لیست کانکشن های TCP و بار دیگه لیست کانکشن های UDP رو بگیرید.
در کل چیزی که شما نیاز دارید استفاده از کلاسTCP_TABLE_CLASS و UDP_TABLE_CLASS  هست .

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...=vs.85%29.aspx
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...=vs.85%29.aspx

(فرض رو بر این گذاشتم که تو ویندوز کار میکنید)

----------


## PinkyGirl

در لینوکس کامندی وجود دارد که با ان مشخص میشود برنامه بر روی چه پورتی بایند شده است : 

netsta -nlptu

----------

